

Offer HN: Need web design? I am here to help (free) - see

I have some time so I would like to help someone from HN with design. I know there are many programmers and developers on HN that need web design for their applications and they need every penny for marketing,hosting,etc.
So,if you need web design for your startup feel free to contact me and include link to your HN profile in email.
======
Teufel
Try helping at sparked.com there are many non-profits who could use your help.
Just my 2 cents.

~~~
see
I will definitely spend some time there too.Thank you

------
bglenn09
hi, please contact me: <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=bglenn09>

------
personalcompute
Link a portfolio?

